# Where To Stay in Bath?



## LesNatrels (Oct 20, 2006)

coming for romantic weekend in November to Bath and to visit the new Spa, any recomendations for hotel/b&b?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 20, 2006)

There's a fabulous Youth Hostel (with nice rooms, not just dorms) up Bathwick Hill in a beautiful setting and fantastic grounds with terrific views


----------



## tommers (Oct 20, 2006)

we stayed at ravenscroft B & B.  I think it might have stopped now though.  it was great.  proper posh.  lots of teddies tho.  

Here

give em a call....


----------



## wiskey (Oct 20, 2006)

is the new spa open then finally?


----------



## JTG (Oct 20, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> is the new spa open then finally?



yeah

it looks crap though

stay in Bristol instead, it's much better and we have far more Georgian shit than that shithole


----------



## marty21 (Oct 20, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> yeah
> 
> it looks crap though
> 
> stay in Bristol instead, it's much better and we have far more Georgian shit than that shithole



  knew you'd be along to diss my fair home city


----------



## JTG (Oct 20, 2006)

marty21 said:
			
		

> knew you'd be along to diss my fair home city



Bristol pwns Baaaarf - in football, cricket and now even rugby union.


----------



## butterfly child (Oct 21, 2006)

marty21 said:
			
		

> knew you'd be along to diss my fair home city



Bath is crap, to be fair


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 21, 2006)

I love Bath-never felt as happy anywhere before
Oh and rooftop pool at spa closed for more repairs-fucking unbelieavable.


----------



## sned (Oct 21, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> I love Bath-never felt as happy anywhere before
> Oh and rooftop pool at spa closed for more repairs-fucking unbelieavable.



hear hear. i pretty much rue the day i came to live in pompey:

people getting mugged at hypodermic needle-point,
faces slashed etc

back in zummerset in the summer though 

there's loads of nice b&bs not far from town. 

on my way to town i walk past Paradise House which kinda looks nice and isnt far at all from the centre. 

http://www.paradise-house.co.uk/


----------



## LesNatrels (Oct 21, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Oh and rooftop pool at spa closed for more repairs-fucking unbelieavable.



what  , the rooftop pool spa is closed that was the whole point of coming  



> we stayed at ravenscroft B & B. I think it might have stopped now though. it was great. proper posh. lots of teddies tho.



yeah, looks very posh, rates aren't bad neither, compared to others i've looked at



> There's a fabulous Youth Hostel (with nice rooms, not just dorms) up Bathwick Hill in a beautiful setting and fantastic grounds with terrific views



hmm, looks alright too, just next door to ravenscroft.

thanks for the info, nice one.


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 21, 2006)

I think tis set to open again soon, next week or something like that-have a pint at The Bell in Walcot Street


----------



## LesNatrels (Oct 21, 2006)

sned said:
			
		

> http://www.paradise-house.co.uk/



looks posh too, the missus will be pleased.


----------



## LesNatrels (Oct 21, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> I think tis set to open again soon, next week or something like that-have a pint at The Bell in Walcot Street



thanks cyber fairy, will do. 

cheers to you all.


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 21, 2006)

http://www.thisisbath.co.uk/display...tentPK=15702986&folderPk=89126&pNodeId=163047

you will be fine


----------

